# my old system is on ebay, eclipse cd7200 mkii, JBL c608GTI mkii, alpine pdx 4.150



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

jbl c608gti mkii 6 1\2" component speaker system - eBay (item 320559051210 end time Jul-11-10 09:23:22 PDT)


jbl c608gti mkii 6 1\2" component speaker system - eBay (item 320559052150 end time Jul-11-10 09:25:51 PDT)


Alpine PDX 4.150: eBay Motors (item 320559056568 end time Jul-11-10 09:37:36 PDT)


Eclipse Cd7200 mkII: eBay Motors (item 320559059070 end time Jul-11-10 09:43:50 PDT)


----------

